# FYI Rockwell chips, picture of board inside, covered in gold



## wop1969 (Mar 21, 2009)

I wanted to share this with the forum for those that might not know or have never seen whats inside a rockwell chip.

All gold on the board, front and back. the back picture still has the green mask on it but all the traces are gold.

to open it I put it in a vice sideways and cranked till the 2 layers split..


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 21, 2009)

Nice


----------



## tonyd (Mar 22, 2009)

Hmmmmmmmmmmm wonder what the yield would be ?


----------



## Despotic (Mar 22, 2009)

are the rockwell chips from 56K modems?


----------



## wop1969 (Mar 22, 2009)

They are found on modems, I dont know if they are on all modems. I wish I took a picture of the chip befor cracking it open cause today I cracked open a few more and they had no gold in them


----------



## Despotic (Mar 22, 2009)

Great Find!
Thanks for the info. I will separate my flatpack IC's better from now on.
I've been throwing all of them in a 5 gallon bucket to be processed when I have the knowledge to safely do so. 
I do separate the "gold tag" ball grid IC's.


----------



## lazersteve (Mar 23, 2009)

Here's a previous thread about them:

Rockwell Hybrids

Steve


----------

